# My Man Cave & Shop



## quo155

There are several great "Man Caves" featured here on Puff. I was inspired by Scott (phalynx) about a year ago when I first saw his build. See his great, step by step thread and photos here:

Man Cave - Smoking Room

Now, when I first saw Scott's thread...I thought to myself that I too, one day would have something a little like that. We were renting a home at the time and I knew that I'd have to wait until the day that we bought our first home...and with buying a home, I wanted some sort of space or building that I too could create a "Man Cave". Now, I won't be copying Scott...at all, as thats not what this is about...but more about the inspiration that I have gained from Scott...to someday build my dream "Man Cave".

I will start off with the fact that my "Man Cave" will be my "Boars Nest" (see my avatar/logo). "Boars Nest" is a term that has been used in my family for years, by some of the great men that I look up to, including my dad and a great-grandfather. My dad has a "Boars Nest" and it is where he can go to relax and get away from things when needed...or pay the bills as it doubles as his office and _hunting shows_ viewing room. We are all hunters and I grew up hunting wild boar, javelina, and deer...as most folks down here in Texas do...thus where the name came from.

Well, my wife and I were fortunate enough to purchase a home towards the end of this past June. The Good Lord gave us a home that had everything we were looking for in our "dream home/place". The wife and kids (I'm old school, so in my book...the home belongs to the wife and the outside belongs to the man!) got their 5 bed/3 bath home. I got me some acreage with a small pole barn and a huge metal shop building (the most important piece of the property, IMHO!).

_To the metal shop building_. It is a 30'x40' insulated metal building with an additional 30'x8' covered porch, two loft areas with stairs, two 10'x10' OVH doors, a regular 3' entry door, a few windows, roof vents, an old metal wood stove, it's own breaker with 110v ran everywhere as well as 220v and a "mens" restroom.

I have not begun the "build" yet, but I will be building w/in the shop a space for my Boars Nest/Smoking Room, additional loft space for storage, a wood shop area and a place for lawn equipment and kids "toys". I wanted to go ahead and start this thread as to try and_ push_ myself to get started on the "renovation". I am in the initial planning stages (I'm an architect...so I love this part!) and will be doing all of the construction myself (grew up building and renovating homes), with the help of a few friends on occasion (they just don't know about yet...and yes, _TJ_..._I am talking about you too!_)...free beer & cigars!

I will update everything as things progress, just like Scott does.

Here, I will begin with the photos I have of the metal building. All of these shots were taken during the home inspection, so all of the junk you see here...has been moved out and then I filled it up with my own junk! But, we like p0rn...so here's a little to give you an idea of what I will be working with...

Exterior of building, 06/11










View of porch and building, 06/11


----------



## David_ESM

*re: My Man Cave & Shop*

Not sure that pedestrian bridge is neccessary :wink:

Any shots of the inside?


----------



## quo155

*re: My Man Cave & Shop*

Here are some photos of the interior, as it sat in _06/11_...

Interior w/ larger loft




























Interior w/ smaller loft and restroom (no toilet here...as it has a urinal!)










Interior w/ wood stove (that I will restore)


----------



## quo155

*re: My Man Cave & Shop*



David_ESM said:


> Not sure that pedestrian bridge is neccessary :wink:


Yea, I know...right!

With how everything looks now...it looks pretty goofy out there! However, there is an existing dried up "stream" that runs under it...in future, it will be landscaped and I hope to put in a small water feature to view as I sit on the porch and puff away. That's on the back burner for now...inside first!


----------



## dav0

Yes HELL! That's a man cave. I hope it keeps that feel of a place born of necessity, with some of it's unfinished edges as you modify it Tommy.

Your Boars Nest should be a place where one can be sweaty, cigar in hand or mouth, yet not worry about that sweat or the ash.

It should also be a place were most normal women feel just a bit uncomfortable. :rockon:


----------



## phalynx

Ooooh awesome! I have visions already! What a canvas! What all do you want to include in there?


----------



## quo155

Thanks guys!

I am still working on the plan but should have something up next week for everyone to see.

I should note that _yes_, this will definitely be a rough build (intentional)..._nothing fancy for me_ (again, intentional!). You will see this as things progress..._once I finish the as-builts in CAD_...then take what I had already designed and integrate it into the actual dimensions.

You wanted a list of what will be within...so here is a very rough list of _details_ and some _materials_ I intend to build/use:

Four new "areas" w/in the metal building

1. Shop area; including work benches, tool chests & cabinets, tools & equipment
2. Boars Nest; this will be a fully enclosed and well insulated, heated and cooled space to be used as my home office (my wife has her own in the house!), drafting area, ham radio operation, possible gunsmithing, lounge/theater area, smoking room, and eventually a bar; I also plan to encase a gun safe and have a built in pipe tobacco cellar, as well as my wineador will be in this room for cigars
3. Ground storage area; for such items as lawn equipment and kids bikes & toys
4. Additional loft storage; as I intend to deck over the Boars Nest and will end up with a massive "L" shaped loft for any needed storage; I will remove both existing star cases and build one _more_ usable stair case as the entire "L" will be accesablie from one set of stairs; the loft will also have a designated area for lumber storage and I intend to build a half wall around the perimeter edge of the loft as to hide all the junk that will be up there!

Finishing materials

Either unfinished plywood, OSB, hardie board, or paneling walls (NO DRYWALL OR PAINT ANYWHERE)

Ceiling in Boars Nest only will be salvaged or new corrugated metal panels

Unfinished American Cedar or Yellow Pine 1x trim (baseboards, door trim, etc)

Floors will remain bare concrete though due to moisture; I may end up doing something in the boars nest; however it will all be suitable for dropped ashes, oil, beer spills, gun powder, peanut shells, and sadly...I even dip Copenhagen so I may just spit on the floor too...hell, I know I will!

That's about where I am as of right now...


----------



## phalynx

Tommy,

We share a lot of things in common: Ham radio, guns, tobacco, adult beverages, hunting, and the quest for our own space. Amen. 

Make sure you enjoy the ride and stop and smile at what you have done along the way.

Keep us posted.


----------



## neil

this looks like its going to be awesome! good luck with the build and dont ever quit trying to reach your goals of the ultimate man cave!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

Good luck with the build. I can't wait to see how you progress. I bet it's going to be great!


----------



## quo155

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes...the place may not look like much now (it definitely doesn't to my wife! LOL)...but someday...and someday soon...I will get on this sucker!

Coming up next, hopefully in a week or two, will be updated photos of the shop as I begin to move around and clear "my junk" out of there...why? Because we we like "man cave p0rn!"


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

quo155 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes...the place may not look like much now (it definitely doesn't to my wife! LOL)...but someday...and someday soon...I will get on this sucker!
> 
> Coming up next, hopefully in a week or two, will be updated photos of the shop as I begin to move around and clear "my junk" out of there...why? Because we we like "man cave p0rn!"


A lot of potential in there. Man, I would almost kill for a Shop with a couple of garage bays and a lift. Get tired of paying idiots top dollar to do inferior work just because they have a lift...

uke:


----------



## quo155

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> A lot of potential in there. Man, I would almost kill for a Shop with a couple of garage bays and a lift. Get tired of paying idiots top dollar to do inferior work just because they have a lift...
> 
> uke:


I hear you! I know nothing about auto mechanics...though I do try to teach myself and can do basic things...but I wish I knew more as some of these guys are plumb rip-offs around here!


----------



## quo155

Here is the preliminary shop drawings that I did awhile back. These are based off no dimensions, so the space will change as I progress through construction documents. I will be doing construction documents so I can create a materials list and construction cost estimate.

So, these are rough...but will give you an idea as to where I am heading with the space. Let me know what you think...


----------



## BlackandGold508

Looking forward to this thread !! Keep up the good work brutha !!


----------



## Rock31

looking forward to the progress! lets see some magic


----------



## quo155

BlackandGold508 said:


> Looking forward to this thread !! Keep up the good work brutha !!





Rock31 said:


> looking forward to the progress! lets see some magic


Thanks guys!

I hope to have the time to measure the building as it it sits...so I can begin to draft up construction documents soon!

Someone come over and hold the tape! LOL! oke:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

quo155 said:


> Here is the preliminary shop drawings that I did awhile back. These are based off no dimensions, so the space will change as I progress through construction documents. I will be doing construction documents so I can create a materials list and construction cost estimate.
> 
> So, these are rough...but will give you an idea as to where I am heading with the space. Let me know what you think...


Display Hutch is code for 'Big A$5 Humidor' right? Where's the beer fridge? Is that going where the 'small desk' is drawn in?

:mrgreen:

This must be the sanitized plan, or, the 'wife's' copy...

:mischief:


----------



## jp13

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Display Hutch is code for 'Big A$5 Humidor' right? Where's the beer fridge? Is that going where the 'small desk' is drawn in?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> This must be the sanitized plan, or, the 'wife's' copy...
> 
> :mischief:


I took it as:

"STORAGE" = "walk-up" humi


----------



## smoking ash

Nice! Will be looking forward to future updates. 73


----------



## quo155

Funny guys!

Yea, a walk-in humidor that large would be awesome!!!

I starting clearing some things out of the building and moving things to the existing lofts. As soon as I get all of the "junk" up into the loft area...that I can...then I will do the measurements and take some more photos...hopefully SOON!

*Stay tuned!*


----------



## quo155

smoking ash said:


> Nice! Will be looking forward to future updates. 73


BTW, I loved your _73_ touch!

Thanks brother!

:cowboyic9: 73 de KA5SUG :ms


----------



## bwhite220

Oh. My. Gosh!!

I don't know how long it will take me to get there but, I'M ON MY WAY!!

Congrats man! This is going to be incredible!


----------



## gasdocok

CQ?



KB8IBX (retired, i.e. expired)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

quo155 said:


> Here is the preliminary shop drawings that I did awhile back. These are based off no dimensions, so the space will change as I progress through construction documents. I will be doing construction documents so I can create a materials list and construction cost estimate.
> 
> So, these are rough...but will give you an idea as to where I am heading with the space. Let me know what you think...


:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## karatekyle

Thing is awesome tommy!


----------



## getkennard

Love the "Pisser" label on your preliminary shop diagram.


----------



## skfr518

The outside upgrades look great, can't wait to see what the rest will look like!! Nice work!


----------



## quo155

gasdocok said:


> CQ?
> 
> KB8IBX (retired, i.e. expired)


KA5SUG...KA5SUG, How's it going Matt?

Great seeing a few other callsigns here...

KA5SUG - Clear!


----------



## quo155

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :first::first::first::first::first:


Thanks!



karatekyle said:


> Thing is awesome tommy!


Thanks!



getkennard said:


> Love the "Pisser" label on your preliminary shop diagram.


Thanks! Yea, the wife not too happy about the name... especially when my 5yr old boy prefers to go out to the shop, to the _pisser_ to pee! I call it that as well, it's for MEN...not gals as it only has an urinal...!



skfr518 said:


> The outside upgrades look great, can't wait to see what the rest will look like!! Nice work!


Yes...I need to get busy on this thing...I am still cleaning up all of my junk that we moved into there...trying to get the space cleaned up so I can complete my designs...and then begin to build...


----------



## quo155

I finally beginning cleaning the inside of my shop building. This will be a slow process...but rewarding in the end.

I started with the most important room, the Pisser! It is simple, made for a man...and now clean. I don't think anyone want's to see photos of a urinal...

As of right now, the goal is getting all of my junk (not what's seen in the earlier photos, as that is the home seller's "stuff"...but I had filled it with my own) up into the existing lofts and pushed over to one side so I can begin to set up my shop.

Construction has not begun on anything yet as I am still waiting on payment from some architecture work that I completed awhile back...it seems they forgot how to write a check to pay me! But, hopefully it will come soon and I can get the "construction" part started...but I have a mess to clean up first!

Stay tuned...


----------



## karatekyle

Looking forward to following this Tommy. Wish I could break the thing in when you get it finished, it'll be sweet I'm sure!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Looks like you're off and running Tommy. Great start! BTW, "pisser"? I can't seem to find that in The Dictionary of Common Architectural Terms... :ask:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Good luck on the project; can't wait to see how it turns out.
:cb


----------



## neil

looks like you are moving right along with your project! i cant wait to see some pictures!


----------



## sincerity

looks like a great building...look forward to seeing the results as your hard work pays off for you! Cheers


----------



## LLave

That is awesome! I am jealous. Good luck with your man habitat construction.


----------



## quo155

Thanks guys...!

Cleaning is moving along nicely, but I have some more "junk" to hide up on the existing lofts before I take my first round of photos. My intent at this point is to get my shop area set up, work benches in place and power tools all set up. Then it's off to doing some "honey-do's" like hanging shelves, etc in our home. I am also on the lookout for building materials but will be slow as funds are null right now! But, I think everyone knows how broke most of us are these great days of "Change"!

Hopefully, I can get it to the point of being willing to take some interior shots...


----------



## quo155

*113011 UPDATE*

Finally, I have begun to move on this project. Below is a quick "Material Drawing" so I can count down to the screw & board of what I need to purchase and for cost estimating purposes.

I will be making a trip to the local lumber supply THIS WEEK to pick up the bulk of what is needed so I can begin construction soon.

A little DWG for your viewing pleasure...if it even makes sense to anyone!


----------



## karatekyle

Party at Tommy's! Looks great bro, hope everything is great as well. Haven't talked to ya in a while!


----------



## quo155

*122811 Update*

I have begun work on the Boars Nest and I have made a lot of progress...considering that I don't get much time on the project with all that goes on in life. Nonetheless, here is a shot from back on 113011, I had begun to move all of my junk around at that point. Most of what you see in this pic has been moved (and new junk has been put in it's place as I build around the furniture and goods for the man cave and shop area.










At this time, I have many walls framed. Last night I picked up a small load of old paneling that had been pulled out of a tear down project. I will try to get some photos of where I am at tonight. Below is a shot that I took just last night of my son. Charlie was "removing some existing metal screws that his Daddy was not able to budge"...I love my little helper! Not much to see here...but he is removing some existing metal outlet box clips as I will be rerouting much of the wiring to fit within the new wooden structure.










More pics and update to come soon!

(Sorry for the blurry pics...my phone camera is not that great at times!)


----------



## quo155

*011612 UPDATE*

OK fellas...this build is beginning to take some shape! The first photo below of the Boars Nest is one end of the room (the room ended up being 12'x22') that contains a couple built ins. To the left, is a gun display cabinet that I am building into the wall. Just to it's right is a gun safe that will be used as an ammo safe and is also mounted in the wall and up off the floor (to make it easier to get into by myself (I'm getting old!). Now, I know what some of you might think...what in the world am I doing showing this stuff online...well, once it is completed...and if anyone ever decides to break into the joint and try to steal anything...well, let's just say they won't be leaving with anything short of a new life...up or down! If you don't know what that means...just know that everything will be locked into place, and the security system in this building is top notch...as I used to be in the security business...

Anyway, once this will be completed, this wall will be finished in "rescued"m 2x6's salvaged from old boat docks and piers. I hope to get a lot of it done this week...we will see!










Next photo is where I spent most of my weekend. In this photo (the opposite side of the room), I have built a surround to surround a 60" HDTV (center opening), a huge stack of audio/video equipment (top left opening), a powered sub (bottom left opening), my EdgeStar Wineador (top right opening, my most important piece on this side of the room...cigar humidor!) and a mini-fridge (bottom right opening) for root beer & BEER! Each piece will fit snugly into it's space to (hopefully) have a clean (but rustic) finish in the room. There is a 3'Dx12'W shelf on top of all of this for speakers and decor. This has also all been built (aesthetically) from salvaged boat docks/piers. I still have a little work to do in this area...but it should be finished soon!










That's all I have to show for now. I apologize for the "bad" photos, buts it's the best I can do with my phone's camera. I'll try to drag my wifes DSLR in there soon and take some better photos.

So far, I have really enjoyed creating this space...and I can hardly wait until I get to officially light up a cigar and/or pipe in my Boars Nest!

Thanks for following...


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY

lookin good.. gonna be one hell of a man cave!!


----------



## quo155

CigarSnWhiskeY said:


> lookin good.. gonna be one hell of a man cave!!


Thanks Paul!

I did some more work last night...but not much to show. I will try and take some better photos this week and get them added...


----------



## Booyaa

looking good mate. That place is going to be cracking!


----------



## quo155

I expect to take some "better" photos of the progress tonight...HOLD ME TO IT!

@ Booyaa...thanks Dave!


----------



## quo155

*011812 UPDATE*

Here are some photos taken with a better camera...from last night.

*Standing inside the Boars Nest...looking out into the "soon to be" shop area* (see two small framed areas for windows)










*Existing exterior window*










*Looking from where the TV will sit to "gun area" of room*










*Looking into Boars Nest from shop area*










*Looking through the Boars Nest door (& wall) into the "gun area"*










*Close up of the "under construction" in wall gun cabinet and ammo safe*










*Shot of the "entertainment area"...almost completed (notice there is currently no ceiling, that will come eventually)*


----------



## quo155

*011812 UPDATE - CONT.*

*Shot of what the salvaged wood next to the soon to be installed salvaged paneling will look like (this room is to look rustic...NOTHING fancy!)*










*Another shot of paneling next to old wood (the paneling is just sitting there at the moment...as I am not ready to hang it) and how the old wood will be running behind the wood burning stove (heat source)*


----------



## Animal

Tommy, this build is looking great. Nice work!


----------



## quo155

Thanks Chad!

I have not been able to do anything to this place in over a week now. Hopefully, I can get out there and bang some nails this weekend...hoping!


----------



## Johnny Rock

You're doing a hell of a job Tommy, the weathered wood adds a nice touch to the atmosphere.

Might have to come out west to do some inspections for y'all, just to keep you on the right track...lol!!

Keep us posted on this great project!


----------



## lostdog13

Nice Tommy! Crazy looking at beginning and then most recent pics; completely different. You should just start a Man-Cave design-n-build business.


----------



## talidin

Looks AMAZING. Will you be doing anything with that sweet looking loft up there? I wish I had a space like that. I agree with lostdog, you probably could make good money designing these for people. Keep us posted, I am curious to see how this comes out!:beerchug:


----------



## quo155

Thanks guys for the kind words!

I got a lot done this weekend but have not taken any photos. I will try to get some taken tonight and posted tomorrow...as I completed (other than doors) the gun cabinet. I have to say that this gun cabinet has to be my favorite "job" ever...I love how it turned out, not perfect by any means...but rough and exactly what I wanted. Photos to come soon.

This project, just like any "man's" project that must be scheduled around kid's games, time with family, church events, etc...seems to be dragging this on forever for me...but in the end, I will have a place that I can sit in my recliner, watch an old western (in THX!) without disturbing anyone...and while smoking a cigar! I can't wait!!!

Stay tuned...


----------



## quo155

*UPDATE 013112*

Bad photos...my phone still sucks at taking photos, but I am always too lazy to head in the house and grab the real camera!

Below are two shots of this past weekend's "project" where I "almost" completed my in wall gun cabinet. It is actually done, except for installing a light fixture up top and building the two doors...some other day!

I hope to get the paneling up this week...I will get some better photos asap...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## karatekyle

Where's the gun cabinet? Is it behind that pipe stand? :lol:


----------



## talidin

Looks amazing!


----------



## quo155

karatekyle said:


> Where's the gun cabinet? Is it behind that pipe stand? :lol:


Funny! Yes, the guns will be hidden behind the LARGE pipe stand! ;-)



Johnny Rock said:


> You're doing a hell of a job Tommy, the weathered wood adds a nice touch to the atmosphere.
> 
> Might have to come out west to do some inspections for y'all, just to keep you on the right track...lol!!
> 
> Keep us posted on this great project!


Thanks! I don't think this place would pass any codes! I may be an architect and engineered everything myself...but since I am in the "country"...I followed NO CODES! (Except for structural stability!) However...come on! You...and anyone from Puff is always welcome in East Texas!



lostdog13 said:


> Nice Tommy! Crazy looking at beginning and then most recent pics; completely different. You should just start a Man-Cave design-n-build business.


Thanks brother! I can't wait to see what it will end up looking like...but it will be rugged!



talidin said:


> Looks amazing!


Thanks brother!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Looks great! I only hope you do not cover that old wood. I gives character to the joint!


----------



## quo155

Thanks Bruce...!

I would never cover the old wood...with anything! It's not only part of the build, but it is "the look" I was going for...


----------



## TKE174

All I can say is Wow and Keep up the good work!
God Bless Texas from the Live Free or Die State


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

quo155 said:


> *011812 UPDATE*
> 
> Here are some photos taken with a better camera...from last night.
> 
> *Standing inside the Boars Nest...looking out into the "soon to be" shop area* (see two small framed areas for windows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Existing exterior window*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking from where the TV will sit to "gun area" of room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking into Boars Nest from shop area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking through the Boars Nest door (& wall) into the "gun area"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of the "under construction" in wall gun cabinet and ammo safe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shot of the "entertainment area"...almost completed (notice there is currently no ceiling, that will come eventually)*


Nice job bro real professional looking!


----------



## Booyaa

Still looking good fella. Keep up the good work.


----------



## quo155

TKE174 said:


> All I can say is Wow and Keep up the good work!
> God Bless Texas from the Live Free or Die State


Thanks Paul!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice job bro real professional looking!


Thanks Tony!!



Booyaa said:


> Still looking good fella. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## quo155

*020612 UPDATE*

Alright fellers! I am getting further...but no photos to show today. I got a little bit done this weekend, hoping to get a lot completed tonight!!??!!??

I installed the two windows that are shown on the floor plan, between the Boars Nest and the Shop. I hung ONLY two sheets of paneling, but one on either side as I am working with salvaged paneling and just checking to make sure I like how it looks. I also finished up the "gun" wall...so as I hope to progress tonight, I can get some much better photos and get them posted soon.

Thanks for following!!!


----------



## HWiebe

Awesome work so far Tommy. Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Vitulla

looking good Tommy!


----------



## chasingstanley

Nice work there mate.


----------



## Evonnida

Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## quo155

HWiebe said:


> Awesome work so far Tommy. Can't wait to see the rest!


Thanks Hekthor!



Vitulla said:


> looking good Tommy!


Thanks Danny! (BTW, I am in the process of moving all of my cigars to the Boars Nest. I will be going through each and every one, and I hope to find the AF's...I am STILL PUZZLED!!!!!)



chasingstanley said:


> Nice work there mate.


Thanks Nick!



Evonnida said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished!


Thanks Erich!

+
+
+
+
+

*020612 UPDATE*

I need to get some new photos up...I will try, soon. I have finished all of the interior walls, less trim (that will come later). This weekend, I began installing speakers, hooking up the electronics (DTS Receiver, Phono, DVD, VHS (yep, I still like VHS tapes!), TV, etc...and even though the room is still ceiling-less...it sounds AWESOME! Thanks to my buddy TJ, who pitched in some time over the weekend, I was able to get much more done on the sound system and I now have a great "sound stage" for completing my work.

I have just built some bookshelves, finished the gun cabinet...and I will begin to set up the room and move furniture around...hopefully this week.

I will try and get some photos taken soon!

Thanks for following!


----------



## karatekyle

I bet it looks great Tommy!


----------



## quo155

*030712 Update*

Here are some current photos that I took the other night. This is still an ongoing project, but my cigar wineador has been installed! Also, another very important piece of the room...the audio/video system...has been set up too (let me just say that this room sounds FREAKING AWESOME!!!). There are many things that are still to be done, but I wanted to get a few on here to show where I am at this time...enjoy!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

The VCR is awesome.


----------



## quo155

Thanks Brent! LOL!

Man, I tell you...I bet my family & I have over 200+ VHS tapes...old style...but why buy on DVD...or we can just watch on NetFlix! Plus, I have tons of "family videos" that are still on the good 'ole VHS!

Funny thing is my 16 year old daughter...just this week had me hook up another VCR in the Living Room (in the house) so she could watch some old Disney movies...Alladin, Mulan...you know...girl stuff! Sure, it'd be nice to have them all on DVD...but replacing all those movies on a family budget...no thank you!


----------



## PaulE

Wow, that's turning out real well. :thumb:


----------



## android

damn, looking good! nice work.


----------



## TheTomcat

WOW! That's cool.


----------



## quo155

TheTomcat said:


> WOW! That's cool.





android said:


> damn, looking good! nice work.





PaulE said:


> Wow, that's turning out real well. :thumb:


Thanks to each of ya!

I have not been able to do much else to the room...it's just an ongoing project...someday, soon (I hope!)...it will be done!


----------



## jersey smoker

nice


----------



## quo155

jersey smoker said:


> nice


Thanks Keith!


----------



## quo155

*042512 UPDATE*

I need to update this thing, but the Boars Nest area still looks the same as in the latest photos above. I have been working on the shop area as I needed to set up my benches and tools, and I have a million boxes of crap to unload from last Summer's move. I am making progress, a lot actually...but nothing much to see right now. I am also working on a "slowly evolving process" career change that affects how I set up my shop...so that has taken some of my time to rearrange everything and start getting the boxes unloaded, junk burned, and items set aside for a possible yard sale in the future. So, as soon as I get some areas nailed down, looking good...I will post some more photos!

I also had some issues in getting my new air compressor for my shop, that delayed me for some time. Long story short, I ended up getting two awesome air compressors for the price of one...so you know I had to integrate BOTH of them into my shop!

Until then, here's a 'blurry' shot of my son, Charlie...watching a movie in my Boar's Nest:










Thanks for following guys!


----------



## Booyaa

Looking good mate.


----------



## zvan

looks awesome!


----------



## cavscout98

It's lookin' great!


----------



## jphank

Thanks for sharing! I love see a glimpse into Man Caves, it's like I'm seeing into a world where no women get to go


----------



## TKE174

jphank said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love see a glimpse into Man Caves, it's like I'm seeing into a world where no women get to go


That's why they are called man caves :nod:.......but just finished watching James Cameron's voyage to Challenger Deep the most remote place on Earth. He is in his one man submarine all by himself with his thoughts about being there where no one else has been and can you believe it his wife calls him to see what he is doing. So there is no place on Earth a womans voice can't strike fear into a man.


----------



## Kingtut82

NRA hell yea we need more to join and I love the cave fellow TEXAN!!


----------



## quo155

I need to get some updated photos...it's changed a bit as this is now my gunsmithing shop/office as the entire building has been turned into a Gun Shop.


----------



## ACasazza

Curious to see how this has turned out! Lets see some more photos!


----------



## quo155

Man...I need to update this thread...the place looks NOTHING like this now! LOL!


----------



## ejewell

quo155 said:


> Man...I need to update this thread...the place looks NOTHING like this now! LOL!


chop chop! Looks really cool, would like to see it now.


----------



## phalynx

Let's see those update pictures!


----------



## huskers

quo155 said:


> Man...I need to update this thread...the place looks NOTHING like this now! LOL!


Yea, I'm really intrigued.....let's see it!


----------



## quo155

OK!!! I hear you, OK! J/K!

I've been needing to do this for awhile, so I'll jump to 9/5/13. I now run a business out of my shop and a great portion of of it needed to be finished out...all the way back from I started this build over two years ago! I had gotten so busy with my paying work that I had not had time to do any more construction. So, I did some side work for trade for ALL of my materials, well...about 95% of what was needed. I then traded a gun, some accessories and a little gunsmithing work for the labor. I was able to have about 90% of the remaining finish out completed in September for a measly few hundred bucks...and the trades that set me back near to nothing to begin with! I only share this bit of info to say that where there's a WILL...there's a WAY to get what you want by being smart and pulling very little out of your pocket. I'd say, fortunate!

So, for this first (of many to come) post...here are some UNDER CONSTRUCTION photos. Also, before I get too carried away, what you've already seen in this thread was done over two years ago and I have not really done anything to this place, up to this past September.

Photos: It all began...moving forward, switching from wood studs (for various reasons) to all steel, ripping out any already hung paneling (as seen in older photos), insulating everything, running lots of new electrical and finishing the walls "Country Boy Style" with heavy duty OSB...thick, rock solid and well, I prefer it! It begins...

































OK, not much to look at here...I agree! But, I had these ready and am showing it's progression. Many more to come...


----------



## Fuzzy

tommy, @quo155 , For being such a long project, ONLY four pictures!!! Just kidding!

Do not be bashful or apologetic, just keep the images coming, I and many others probably only wish we could have a shop/cave.


----------



## quo155

Here are some other photos (a lot has been done since these were taken, I will get current ones up eventually...but for now, something to look at!):

Where guns are dropped off/picked up. (The "special" folks get beyond that fold down counter/1/2 door...all others get to stay behind!)








My new office (and where I'm sitting ATM)








My new reception area/office area








My new machine shop (AKA: Dirty Shop)








My new machine shop (AKA: Dirty Shop) - another view with a viewing window to/from my office (I like windows inside for when an apprentice or my kids are helping me out in the shop)








A close up view of my Clean Shop/Boars Nest








A view of my Clean Shop/Boars Nest with a view out into my Machine Shop (taken from the Lounge, AKA: smoking area/theater/music spot...rag chewing area)








A view from the Lounge towards my gun bench. Notice from older photos that the original build where I built the old deck 2x8 weathered walls/gun rack still remains.








Again, much has changed (really, just added) since even these were taken a few months ago. The place is still a disaster from staying so busy that I need to clean up the place and take better shots...soon! Thanks for the interest and for staying tuned!


----------



## quo155

For some reason, at least on my end...the photos I just attached last night show up very small but if you click on one, you can look through all that were just posted. Enjoy!


----------



## quo155

Fuzzy said:


> tommy, @quo155 , For being such a long project, ONLY four pictures!!! Just kidding!
> 
> Do not be bashful or apologetic, just keep the images coming, I and many others probably only wish we could have a shop/cave.


Hey Fuzzy...I added some more photos for ya! :horn:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

quo155 said:


> Here are some other photos (a lot has been done since these were taken, I will get current ones up eventually...but for now, something to look at!):
> 
> Where guns are dropped off/picked up. (The "special" folks get beyond that fold down counter/1/2 door...all others get to stay behind!)
> View attachment 48164
> 
> 
> My new office (and where I'm sitting ATM)
> View attachment 48165
> 
> 
> My new reception area/office area
> View attachment 48166
> 
> 
> My new machine shop (AKA: Dirty Shop)
> View attachment 48167
> 
> 
> My new machine shop (AKA: Dirty Shop) - another view with a viewing window to/from my office (I like windows inside for when an apprentice or my kids are helping me out in the shop)
> View attachment 48168
> 
> 
> A close up view of my Clean Shop/Boars Nest
> View attachment 48169
> 
> 
> A view of my Clean Shop/Boars Nest with a view out into my Machine Shop (taken from the Lounge, AKA: smoking area/theater/music spot...rag chewing area)
> View attachment 48170
> 
> 
> A view from the Lounge towards my gun bench. Notice from older photos that the original build where I built the old deck 2x8 weathered walls/gun rack still remains.
> View attachment 48171
> 
> 
> Again, much has changed (really, just added) since even these were taken a few months ago. The place is still a disaster from staying so busy that I need to clean up the place and take better shots...soon! Thanks for the interest and for staying tuned!


I'm hoping those bars on the window are just for a rustic effect and not out of necessity?


----------



## quo155

The bars were there when I bought the property, they're welded in place. But, since it is a gun shop...the bars are also a _necessity_! It has nothing to do with the area!


----------

